# What vinyl cutter should i buy?



## hfox04 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi everyone! So i am a complete newb at this and am going to ask the same question you get asked a lot. I just have some different requirements then T-Shirt transfers. So any help would be much needed 

Anyways, i work for a small coffee company, and we are interested in purchasing a vinyl cutting machine to create vinyl stickers and signs for new coffee shops. I am proficient with adobe photo shop and am getting better with adobe illustrator with creating vectorized art. The signs would be stuck anywhere from outdoors, to windows, to inside walls. I feel if i had this machine the volume i would produce would be about 3 days a week a couple of hours a day. 

I looked into Uscutters and talked to their sales reps but who knows their motives. My budget would be around 750 dollars. 

If i could have info on the best "bang for my buck" and the correct "optional equipment" i should purchase to make this easy on myself..i.e. rolls of vinyl/transfer paper/ extra blades.... 

Thanks again for everyone's help i hope you guys/girls can push me in the right direction.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Gcc expert 24 will do you just fine for what you want to do


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

plan b said:


> Gcc expert 24 will do you just fine for what you want to do


 +1 Go with a GCC Expert, US Cutter machines have been having a lot of problems and their customer service is horrible.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I like US cutter and have no problem. When I can't do something I go on their forum. If you want to make some money, buy one with a Laserpoint. 

Even if you buy the smallest one, you can also contour cut heat transfers which will make your shirts look alot nicers. 

If you need screen printed t-shirts, I've done several for different coffee shops. They sell really well, and get your name out there. I also do promotional items like mugs, pens, etc. etc...


----------



## HITMAN GROUP (Feb 14, 2008)

The Roland gx 24 is the way to go.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I got a GCC Expert 24 and was cutting the same day.....Folks at GCC World are a joy to deal with for support.....I am waiting for the Expert 24LX to come out and then will buy it a second machine...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

royster13 said:


> I got a GCC Expert 24 and was cutting the same day.....Folks at GCC World are a joy to deal with for support.....I am waiting for the Expert 24LX to come out and then will buy it a second machine...


Just so everyone knows the GCC LX that's coming out will have removable flat bed tables front and back along with a optical eye for contour cutting,, this new machine looks like will cost in the $700 to $800 range,, as far as production will be somewhere between Oct. and Dec. of this year.

This cutter is really a first of its kind as it is 24 inch in that price range .


----------



## SimpleShell (May 22, 2009)

Is there any website information about the GCC LX? I would like to get more information about this product.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree, the GCC Expert 24 is the way to go with your budget and needs. You will have money left over for materials and accessories as well!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just got an email message asking me where I got my Expert 24....I got it from Imprintables.... U$375.00 inc. shipping and the following:
10y 15” Duracal 530 White
5y Eco Film White
5y Eco-Film Black
Weeder

PS....Wish there would have been a squeegee and app tape....I did my 1st decal with masking tape.....Ugh....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Royster13, does the GCC LX have an optical eye or laser pointer for Contour cutting?

You got all that for $375 including shipping. If it comes with the optical eye or laser pointer thats a great price. 

If not, you have to cut everything manually. The optical eye or a laser pointer in different cutters, allows you to contour cut transfers so you don't have to cut around a transfer after printing it on your printer. 

If you don't mind cutting each transfer manually then go for the less expensive one. After awhile it goes old.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I got the Expert 24.....The Expert 24LX (700.00 to 800.00 range) is a model coming out in the fall.....It will have flat bed and laser eye, etc.....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's cool. I'm sure you can't wait. 

The US cutter has a Laser Point Model for almost $500. Since I haven't had problems with them and like there Support and Forum, I'll probably go with them. 

We use BeaconGraphics.com to buy our supplies. They're in NJ and we could drive there if we need too.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

royster13 said:


> I got the Expert 24.....The Expert 24LX (700.00 to 800.00 range) is a model coming out in the fall.....It will have flat bend and laser eye, etc.....


No, no laser alignment but a optical eye


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I could not convince myself that the Laserpoint was as solid as the Expert 24....And so far so good with this machine...Plus 27 month warranty versus 12 months for Laserpoint....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Does the Expert 24 allow you to Contour Cut Transfers? 

According to Plan B it has an Optic Eye. If that's the case it should be able to do Contour Cut. I didn't see that in Imprintables website. Did they leave that info. off or is it the Expert 24LX that has the Optical Eye?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The Expert 24 does not have an optic eye......So if you are going to do contour cutting it is not the machine....So best wait for the LX model in the fall....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, I think the US cutter Laser Point is the way to go. I don't need one right now anyways. When I'm ready I'll check them out.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

selanac said:


> Does the Expert 24 allow you to Contour Cut Transfers?
> 
> According to Plan B it has an Optic Eye. If that's the case it should be able to do Contour Cut. I didn't see that in Imprintables website. Did they leave that info. off or is it the Expert 24LX that has the Optical Eye?


The system is not in production until Oct or Nov of this year and yes it will contour cut and has flatbeds that are bolted on,, I have a pic of it on my blog.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Based on the Flexi-8 description on ebay from Seiki Cutters, it allows you to contour cut without the Laser point or optic eye.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What features of the Laserpoint make it stand out for you?......I just do not get it....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sure you can contour cut with any plotter....But without the "eye" it might be more difficult to line things up....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

royster13 said:


> Sure you can contour cut with any plotter....But without the "eye" it might be more difficult to line things up....


Thats correct and also negative cuts would be impossible


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a great new series of videos on Stahls site...1 is on the Expert 24...
Video Login Form | Stahls' ID


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

selanac said:


> Based on the Flexi-8 description on ebay from Seiki Cutters, it allows you to contour cut without the Laser point or optic eye.


This is true, however it takes practice and patience. Much, much easier using a cutter that has an optic eye.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Nick. Based on your post, it's probably cheaper in the long run to have the optic eye or laser point.


----------



## eoin (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi all,Watched a demo of roland versa camm fp3001 print and cut m/c.Iwould welcome forum members opinion of this m/c. Also pros and cons of printed vinyl over screenprinted garments etc. Thanks in advance for replies
Eoin


----------



## n5zkz (Nov 9, 2009)

GCC Expert 24 seems to be the one to get, 
A couple quick questions:
does it come with any software other than the drivers for Corel Draw?
does it have a driver for CorelDraw X4?
will it work with sign blazer?

Thanks
n5zkz
Field Effex Grafix


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Comes with GreatCuts Software. 
To control force and offset values, there is an "accessories" folder that you copy to your computer to access the program/driver that changes force and offset values. Otherwise you can probably use GreatCuts software or the driver to override.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

n5zkz said:


> GCC Expert 24 seems to be the one to get,
> A couple quick questions:
> does it come with any software other than the drivers for Corel Draw?
> does it have a driver for CorelDraw X4?
> ...


You can do all of your design work in Corel if you like and send it to Greatcut software, greatcut comes with the machine and if you like to design in sign blazer then you would export a eps file and import it into great cut. I might add that Greatcut is only a cutting software and you cannot design in it.

The expert 24 does not have a led screen on the plotter so all the settings as stated before are made from a small utility program and places a icon on your desktop so its handy when you need it


----------



## Dohick (Dec 6, 2010)

what is different with the 24 and the 24 lx? and also is it much different than the roland gx-24?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Both the GCC Expert LX and the Roland GX24 are 24 inch cutters and both have optic eye for contour cutting. I think there are two huge differences.... I believe...maybe Nick or Plan B can correct ...but I thought the LX has more down force AND it has removable flat bed front and back..and that is handy when you are using a sticky mat to hold small pieces of vinyl to cut small decals...pieces that you might otherwise toss out. AND the LX is just over 50% of the cost of the Roland GX24


----------



## Dohick (Dec 6, 2010)

so the lx would be the better buy with close to all the same specifications? an the software for the lx would be user frienly as well?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Flat beds are optional on the LX but they are very reasonable. The LX has 250 grams of downforce and so does the Roland, the LX has stepper motors and the Roland has servos. They both have optical registration.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not think I would consider both machines equal.....Now I have an Expert 24 and and it works well for me.....I use Illustrator CS3 and it opens into Great Cut software......But it is a Stepper Motor....A stepper motor is noisier and less accurate than a servo motor....I think the Roland is twice the machine the Expert LX so it is priced accordingly....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That is correct, if you where going apples to apples then the Puma III would be the match however for a entry level machine and the only 24 inch cutter with the optical eye in its price range the LX would be a good choice or at least one to take a good look at, problem is that the LX won't be available until the around the first of the year.


----------



## Dohick (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank yall very much. I think yall answered all my questions i have thus far.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

One more thing I wanted to add is that most people talk about servo motors but what most people forget to talk about is the quality of the grit rollers and they do have a extreme importance of how a cutter operates.


----------



## Dohick (Dec 6, 2010)

This will be my first cutter so im just trying to do some research before i purchase one. I want to make sure i buy the right one and spend my money wisely. I would like to avoid any complications if posssible. So your saying servos are better in the fact that they make cleaner cuts so (for example) vinyl would be easier to seperate from the backing?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have had my Expert 24 for 4 or 5 months.....I have done over 8,000.00 worth of work with it....I do not think it will die today but if it did it is paid for....IMO it is the best 400.00 cutter there is....


----------



## Dohick (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks very much once again. Yall helped me out alot.


----------

